# front derailleur clamp on size for 2008 Six13?



## dbh (Oct 15, 2008)

I just bought a Six13 frame and have an Ultegra SL groupset I was planning on using for the build. Unfortunately the front derailleur I have is a braze-on. Any idea what size clamp-on front derailleur I should use or is there an inexpensive way to convert my braze on to a clamp on?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

You can buy the clamps from pretty much any bike shop on the planet. Origin-8 makes a nice one that's inexpensive.

I'm not sure on the size of your Cannondale... the one I had was a 35mm (34.9mm)

http://www.origin-8.com/product_detail.php?short_code=Front+derailleur+small+parts&cl1=DERAILLEURS


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

08 is a 34.9.

Heres a bunch of adapters...

http://www.bikeman.com/Braze-On_Adaptor_Clamps.html


----------

